# Octagon, Sport Management, Sport in General (Toronto)



## kyle81 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning folks,

As I said in a previous post I'm hoping to move over to Toronto in a little while.

I would love to get as much information on the Sport in Canada as I can, as this is my chosen career. I was hoping someone could enlighten me as to the availability in jobs, and if anyone had heard of or better yet, works for "Octagon".

Any help would be much appreciated, as always 

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kyle81 said:


> Morning folks,
> 
> As I said in a previous post I'm hoping to move over to Toronto in a little while.
> 
> ...


Are you presently involved/qualified in the field of sports management? I Googled Octagon and it appears they have 4 offices here in Canada.


----------



## kyle81 (Dec 2, 2009)

I will be doing the course 2010. I have started a thread looking for advice on moving over, its a little further down the list concerning "Moving to Canada from South Africa"

I would appreciate any tips re: that thread 

Thanks.


----------

